# This is why all delivery drivers should carry a loaded heater at all times



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Any random customer may try and kill you for no reason at all. Carrying a heater locked and loaded is the only way to protect yourself.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

That woman didn’t need a gun, she destroyed him. Good for her


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Any random customer may try and kill you for no reason at all. Carrying a heater locked and loaded is the only way to protect yourself.


Has anything came out about this dudes mental state? Dementia could be at work here.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Has anything came out about this dudes mental state? *RACISM* could be at work here.


Fixed that for ya :winking:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Fixed that for ya :winking:


Lol of course could be always be that too.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

*Charges upgraded for man accused of pulling driver's headscarf, attacking her*

https://www.11alive.com/article/new...-drivers-headscarf-attacking-her/85-551381184


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow...she did some damage. He tried to be a bully and got his behind served to him with his meal. I especially like that he was hiding under the covers when police arrived (I like to imagine in the fetal position), probably scared she was coming back to serve him more whoop-azz.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Irishjohn831 said:


> That woman didn't need a gun, she destroyed him. Good for her


She says she's 4'11" and he's 6'2".

Can you imagine how they're laughing at him in jail?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Fake news.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> She says she's 4'11" and he's 6'2".


She's probably well trained in the camps.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> She's probably well trained in the camps.


Lol "the camps"


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah, girl scout camps.  Don't they all teach krav MAGA there?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Can you imagine how they're laughing at him in jail?


They are laughing, oh yes they are, but not for the reasons that you think that they are.


----------

